# ACS Reference Letter format



## sumitabose (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for ACS for Software Developer/Programmer . I am getting confused how to write the ACS Reference Letter, which point I should cover on that letter ? Should I write a CV or I need to give detail of each project ? how many page should it be ? 

Please help me , I am really puzzled

Sumita


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sumita, 

fortunately ACS provides a sample reference letter that you can use . Replace the skills/responsibilities with what you actually do and make sure the relevant buzz words from your ANZSCO code description are there. Also add your *salary* and *work hours* - those are not required by ACS but DIAC wants them and this allows you to re-use the letters for the visa application. 

As to length: I'd say two pages maximum. You can also submit a separate CV with your ACS application and you have to fill in the essential data (study periods, graduation, employment) in forms anyway. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## sumitabose (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your help

Are you sure only 2 pages would be sufficient ? Do we need to submit the roles and responsibilities for each project which I performed covering the ANZSCO code description. Please let me know

At first shot your ACS is approved with 2 pages description?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sumita, 

yes, I'm sure that 2 pages maximum will be sufficient. I submitted two reference letters, which were 1 page and 2 pages respectively to cover my 5 years of work experience. The ACS assessors prefer succinct letters that contain the key facts. I just summarized my general tasks per employer and provided a list of projects and work hours at the end. You don't even need to mention the projects but I worked in a research position, so my work hours fluctuated a lot and I wanted to be upfront about it. 

Don't make the assessor's work harder by submitting to much documentation. Your best bet is to stick to the sample reference letter as closely as possible. 

Cheers,
Monika


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,

Can I scan and upload color copies of all my originals!? One, I cannot find a notary public that easily here in UAE. Second, the couple I found are charging me quite a money.

Alternatively my friends dad is principal in a teaching institute and normally certifies photocopies as original, however doesn't have a registration no as such. Would it still be okay to have documents certified of him!? W/o the registration will ACS be alright with that!?

Please advise...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi gchabs, 

ACS only accepts scans of certified copies, DIAC accepts color copies as well if the original documents are in color. In practice it depends on your assessor - some won't even look at your ACS application before you have re-submitted everything as certified copies, others tolerate it. 

It can be handy to have a set of certified copies once you arrive, so I'd recommend to just get it done now. See the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines on page 4:



> A document is a certified copy when the original document is photocopied or scanned and a *person authorised to certify documents stamps and signs* the copy, signifying that it is a true copy of the original document.


Cheers, 
Monika


----------

